# June POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for June photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of June in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## lostprophet

Great White Shark Breach - Tim9g


----------



## Sirashley

Damn Prophet... You beat me to it..


----------



## Jeff Canes

A view from our bathroom window by Alex_B







Just a very yellow plane by Doenoe






Bored kids by Antarctican


----------



## BoblyBill

*5-29-2008 Storm Chase: Tornadic Storm in Kearney, Nebraska* by chakalakasp


----------



## abraxas

boo, by tpe




you may have to reload the page to see it, but it is well worth it!


----------



## lostprophet

Escher-like Abstract  by invisible


----------



## lostprophet

New little friend! - LaFoto


----------



## invisible

Damsel Heaven #3, by doenoe


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Flowers #1* by _Chiller





_


----------



## BoblyBill

*Please give me tips for this lighting situation* - kellylindseyphotography


----------



## BoblyBill

Man... already out of nominations

*The Life of a Ladybug* - Doenoe


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*A Few Birds #2* by _Detoff_


----------



## Chris of Arabia

*Wind in the Willows* by _LostProphet








_


----------



## Overread

*Barn owl in flight* by Lost  Prophet


----------



## Chris of Arabia

It's definitely wildlife month isn't it...


----------



## Alex_B

Wow, I am in! .. but seeing the others, I do not have a chance!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

There are some good ones, aren't there...


----------



## deudeu

gay pride, Rome by braciola:


----------



## BoblyBill

*Minesweeper* - by spiffybeth






Just kidding...


----------



## Battou

xB and Extreme boredom - by Sirashley


----------



## MissMia

The Road To Enlightenment by Apex


----------



## LaFoto

*?Dance?* No. 2 by *xc222





*


----------



## ernie

*Here is the whole reason why I got into photography* by *BoblyBill*


----------



## mdcrisp2000

*Edit*

I nominated an oldie. My bad :blushing:


----------



## LaFoto

It is my understanding that candidates for the POTM can only be photos that were posted in the month of June 2008, while El_Shorty's photos of the frogs are from a thread started in January 200*7* - only has bifurcator for some odd reason dug up a lot of El_Shorty-threads just now, so they SEEM to be new.

I think the same applies to Chris's (BoblyBill's) photo, only has that photo not been submitted AS early as El_Shorty's ... it is from March 200*7*.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

LaFoto said:


> It is my understanding that candidates for the POTM can only be photos that were posted in the month of June 2008, while El_Shorty's photos of the frogs are from a thread started in January 200*7* - only has bifurcator for some odd reason dug up a lot of El_Shorty-threads just now, so they SEEM to be new.
> 
> I think the same applies to Chris's (BoblyBill's) photo, only has that photo not been submitted AS early as El_Shorty's ... it is from March 200*7*.


Aahhh... didn't even pay attention to the date :blushing:. Consider my nomination void.


----------



## plentygood

I'm Lost by Spako


----------



## Overread

*Coming into land!!!* by poppy67


----------

